# error install qt 4.5 at freebsd 7.1



## rx_b10 (May 13, 2009)

hi all, 

i have download qt-sdk-linux-x86-opensource-2009.02.bin from qt website. 

and after i installed on my freebsd 7.1 

i get some errors.







how to make the installation is successfully without errors?? 

and i want to delete 


```
#pkg_delete qt 
pkg_delete : no such package 'qt' installed
--> no packet installed 

when i find qt 
#find /usr -name qt
/usr/local/share/doc/qt
/usr.....
/usr.....

i think there were somefiles installed at system. 
how to clean qt files on my unix????
```

please help me


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2009)

Please use code tags not php tags...

AFAIK everything is installable using the ports. misc/qt4-doc and a host of tools needed are in the ports tree. I don't use QT so I can't tell you which ones you need, just search for qt4 on freshports.

The reason you cannot pkg_delete qt is because it wasn't installed using a port/package. Hence the pkg_tools cannot delete and/or manage it. Or if you did use the port/package pkg_delete expects the full version string. Or you can add the -x switch to pkg_delete. See pkg_delete(1).

Please use freebsd ports or packages and try not to install things 'by hand'.


----------



## Brandybuck (May 13, 2009)

The Linux Qt SDK is meant for Linux only. There are currently Qt 4.4.3 ports available which you can use instead. Qt 4.5 and Qt Creator ports are currently being worked on, and should be available soon.


----------



## rx_b10 (May 14, 2009)

Brandybuck said:
			
		

> The Linux Qt SDK is meant for Linux only. There are currently Qt 4.4.3 ports available which you can use instead. Qt 4.5 and Qt Creator ports are currently being worked on, and should be available soon.



ic ic 

i will try to install 4.4.3

how to uninstall qt4.5 that i have installed ??? 
pkg_delete not work 

thx u for reply


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 14, 2009)

Looks like most stuff went into /usr/qt4.5 (screenshot above). Try

[cmd=]find / -type d -name "qt4.5"[/cmd]

to find more, or just

[cmd=]find / -type d -name "qt4.5" | xargs rm -rf[/cmd]

to get rid of any directories called qt4.5.

Maybe there's some stuff in "qt-4.5*" directories as well, so try that one with the same find commands.


----------



## lyuts (May 14, 2009)

Download Qt 4.5.1 from ftp://ftp.trolltech.com/qt/source/
and I would suggest you compile it from source.

I would also suggest you pass -no-iconv flag to configure script.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 14, 2009)

OP wants the QT SDK, which I don't see on there.


----------



## lyuts (May 14, 2009)

Well, if i'm not mistaken Qt SDK has Qt and Qt Creator in it.
I have ported QtCreator on FreeBSD and use it myself. Maybe it takes longer to install it this way than QtSDK but at least it works.

If they want i can share these patches.


----------



## lyuts (Jun 3, 2009)

Just in case it is still relevant. I have written a so-called manual on installation of Qt 4.5 and Qt Creator.

http://lyuts.blogspot.com/2009/06/qt-45-on-freebsd.html
http://lyuts.blogspot.com/2009/06/qt-creator-on-freebsd.html
http://lyuts.blogspot.com/2009/06/qt-creator-12-on-freebsd.html


----------



## favor (Oct 17, 2009)

*qtcreator on FreeBSD error*



			
				lyuts said:
			
		

> Well, if i'm not mistaken Qt SDK has Qt and Qt Creator in it.
> I have ported QtCreator on FreeBSD and use it myself. Maybe it takes longer to install it this way than QtSDK but at least it works.
> 
> If they want i can share these patches.



 Hi,lyuts

   I am very glad that hearing your qtcreator works well.  my qtcreator crashed when I clicked the help icon/menu on the left bar of qtcreator.
the error message just printed output:

```
QKqueueFileSystemWatcherEngine: error during kevent wait: Interrupted system call
```

and my envirnoment are :
Qt Creator 1.2.93 based on Qt 4.6.0
FreeBSD-7.2 release

any help is appreciated!

thanks


----------



## lyuts (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, I just compiled Qt Creator 1.2.93 (which is Qt Creator 1.3 beta) yesterday and it works fine. I wrote some notes on compiling it here in my blog. As for me it doesn't crash at all.

Just a quick question, when you go to Tools->Options->Help, are there any docs selected? And if there are, please check the permissions on that doc files.


----------



## favor (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi, lyuts

   below is my Qt installed directories, I changed doc access mode as 777, so the user can access to it. Also, there are many docs selected in "Tools->Options->Help". It still crashed. click any help will result in crashed, ether menu->help(mainly about qtcreator's help docs), or the icon on the left bar in qtcreator. But another thing, i can startup qt assistant manually from shell console.

```
favor-desktop# ls -l /usr/local/Trolltech/Qt-4.6.0/ 
total 378
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel    1536 Oct 17 11:10 bin
drwxr-xr-x  23 root  wheel     512 Oct 17 11:10 demos
drwxrwxrwx   5 root  wheel     512 Oct 17 11:20 doc
drwxr-xr-x  39 root  wheel    1024 Oct 17 11:09 examples
drwxr-xr-x  22 root  wheel     512 Oct 17 11:08 include
drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel    4608 Oct 17 11:08 lib
drwxr-xr-x  96 root  wheel    2560 Oct 17 11:10 mkspecs
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel     512 Oct 17 11:08 phrasebooks
drwxr-xr-x  12 root  wheel     512 Oct 17 11:08 plugins
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel  332881 Oct 17 11:08 q3porting.xml
drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel     512 Oct 17 14:21 tools
```
  Maybe I should use Qt's assistant from shell, not qtcreator. Though, there will be a little pity anyhow ;-)


----------



## lyuts (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, you may use Qt Assistant from the shell (i did some time ago), but this is not the way we want it to be.

Did Qt Creator dump the core?


----------



## favor (Oct 20, 2009)

what do you mean by "dump the core"?


----------



## lyuts (Oct 20, 2009)

When application crashes it may (when allowed and when compiled with debug symbols) dump the core. Later you can explore this coredump with a debugger.


----------



## spikey1101 (Oct 20, 2009)

I have had some issues with qt4.5 most i been able to fix reading /usr/ports/UPDATING  .. however when it comes to compiling qt4-designer .. the suggestion of removing qt4-dbus & qt4-designer dosent work .. so if anyone else has any suggestions please view my post(ironically marked as solved) issue compiling qt4-designer


----------

